# Swing Low Sweet etc



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is it just me or is anyone else embarassed to hear this chant?

I am an England supporter through and through, but 'why oh why oh why' must we endure a song that used to sung by slaves in the fields of our murky past, as if it is some sort of unofficial anthem?

How did it start? Why don't we just sing Cum By Jah (sic) if we want to provoke and alienate the British ***** population from the one sport at which we actually perform well at world level? Perhaps I am being over sensitive but it smacks of white middle class ignorance and arrogance. :-/


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

The Welsh sing 'Bread of Heaven', a fine uplifting little chapel number about overeating! ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well I only support two teams - Scotland and *anyone* that plays England... 

Come on you Boks!!!

Oh yeah, your song sucks too....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Oh yeah, your song sucks too....


Although it is always amusing to sing the response to "Swing Low"....to the tune "She'll be coming round the mountain"...

"You kin stick those feking chariots up yer erse, you can stick those feking chariots up yer erse...." ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Although it is always amusing to sing the response to "Swing Low"....to the tune "She'll be coming round the mountain"...
> 
> "You kin stick those feking chariots up yer erse, you can stick those feking chariots up yer erse...." Â ;D


Funny. Real funny


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Maybe I'm the only englishman here, BUT..... It now does not matter what the song was originally sung about, it is now our song that we sing at english rugby games, it makes the hairs stand up on the back of my neck every time I hear it [smiley=sunny.gif]

Mind you as a rugby fan as does bread of heaven and flower of scotland, they all have the desired affect... Passion, Drive, Enthusiasm, Patriotism... Pride 8)

I Love all things rugby particularly the Lions where we can all sing our songs together.....

Fecking great world cup, I wathched all three games last sunday!!!

JAson


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

My view is that the song, whilst having origins that are not too appetising, has gone beyond that.

Personally I like it, much better than singing the national anthem out-of kilter or "no surrender to the IRA".

What would you suggest Gary?

BTW Brett - classic Jock chip-on-the-shoulder reaction. "You can stick your fucking chariots up your arse" - well if it makes you feel better during yet another humiliation on the field, fair play to you 

William Wallace was an absolute hero you know.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> BTW Brett - classic Jock chip-on-the-shoulder reaction. Â "You can stick your fucking chariots up your arse" - well if it makes you feel better during yet another humiliation on the field, fair play to you Â
> 
> William Wallace was an absolute hero you know.


Fekking hell, if I had a chip on my shoulder that would make me 5ft tall! You might be onto something...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> BTW Brett - classic Jock chip-on-the-shoulder reaction. "You can stick your fucking chariots up your arse" - well if it makes you feel better during yet another humiliation on the field, fair play to you


Typical English reaction etc - no humour whatsoever.

Brett - I think you are on to something.....but I'm sure it would still only make you 4' 11"


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Typical English reaction etc - no humour whatsoever.
> 
> Brett - I think you are on to something.....but I'm sure it would still only make you 4' 11"


Says the man with the Beckham haircut... [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Says the man with the Beckham haircut...


Wrong thread m8y - that comes under poncy hairdoos


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Aye, poncy English hairdos at that! :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What would you suggest Gary?
> 
> .


Land of Hope and Glory.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Land of Hope and Glory.


Now I agree with you on this one. That really is an English anthem and probably fills you with the same amount of national pride as singing "Flower of Scotland" does for me. [smiley=sunny.gif]

It always annoys me when TV commentators say " and now the English National Anthem" and play "God Save the Queen"....that is the _British_ national anthem....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> It always annoys me when TV commentators say " and now the English National Anthem" and play "God Save the Queen"....that is the British national anthem....


Damn right m8y


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Isn't there a bit in the National Anthem that goes on about

With an almighty Rush
Rebellious Scots to crush?

There is according to Mr Connoly (though I can't find it. Yet.)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Isn't there a bit in the National Anthem that goes on about
> 
> With an almighty Rush
> Rebellious Scots to crush?
> ...


It is around the fourth or fifth verse if I remember correctly.... :-/


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

If we can sing Flower of Scotland then the English can sing God Save the queen - as we all know she's not our Queen  and we sent proud Edwards army (****) homewards tae think again... so fairs fair.

and loads of other countries have God save the queen as a national anthem so at least we're unique!

last verse below....

God save our gracious Queen,
Long live our noble Queen,
God save the Queen!
Send her victorious,
Happy and glorious,
Long to reign over us;
God save the Queen!

O Lord our God arise,
Scatter her enemies
And make them fall;
Confound their politics,
Frustrate their knavish tricks,
On Thee our hopes we fix,
God save us all!

3. Thy choicest gifts in store
On her be pleased to pour;
Long may she reign;
May she defend our laws,
And ever give us cause
To sing with heart and voice,
God save the Queen!

Not in this land alone,
But be God's mercies known,
From shore to shore!
Lord make the nations see,
That men should brothers be,
And form one family,
The wide world over.

From every latent foe,
From the assassins blow,
God save the Queen!
O'er her thine arm extend,
For Britain's sake defend,
Our mother, prince, and friend,
God save the Queen!

Lord grant that Marshal Wade
May by thy mighty aid
Victory bring.
May he sedition hush,
And like a torrent rush,
Rebellious Scots to crush.
God save the King!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I don't mind the singing of this, but the new UB40 version is utter shite!!! (and thats coming form a fellow brummie!) I'd rather hear the crowd sing it


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hen Wlad Fy Nhadau

Mae hen wlad fy nhadau yn annwyl i mi,
Gwlad beirdd a chantorion, enwogion o fri;
Ei gwrol ryfelwyr, gwladgarwyr tra mad,
Tros ryddid collasant eu gwaed.

Cytgan

Gwlad, gwlad, pleidiol wyf i'm gwlad,
Tra mÃ´r yn fur
I'r bur hoffbau,
O bydded i'r heniaith barhau.

Hen Gymru fynyddig, paradwys y bardd,
Pob dyffryn, pob clogwyn, i'm golwg sydd hardd;
Trwy deimlad gwladgarol, mor swynol yw si
Ei nentydd, afonydd, i mi.

Cytgan

Os treisiodd y gelyn fy ngwlad dan ei droed,
Mae hen iaith y Gymry mor fyw ag erioed,
Ni luddiwyd yr awen gan erchyll law brad,
Na thelyn berseiniol fy ngwlad.

Cytgan

Now that's an anthem.... 

C'mon Wales - crush the Italians this weekend!!!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Now that's an anthem....


yep - still remember watching the games at the Arms park with my dad - Great playing and atmosphere


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I also really like Bread of Heaven.

Never been keen on LOHAG, dunno why, and I don't like the national anthem either.

I find almost all other countries national anthems catchier than ours. Wales, Scotland and Ireland have much better tunes that seem to work more in a stadium. The French and Italian anthems are really good too.

One wish...please stop having singers, leave it up to the band and the crowd. Nothing turns me off more than seeing some shrill bint squawking the national anthem at a football/rugby match.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

you can't beat the three TENNERS! and some dood on accordian belting out Flower of Scotland..

But if you ask me.. if you have a parade of bagpipes and let the crowd sing along it would be excellent!

Whenever I hear the pipes I get goosebumps. Just got to learn to play the chanters first!!

Lucky neighbours eh - played drums for 11 years now i'm taking up the pipes!! hehehehehe..


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> you can't beat the three TENNERS! and some dood on accordian belting out Flower of Scotland..
> 
> But if you ask me.. if you have a parade of bagpipes and let the crowd sing along it would be excellent!
> 
> ...


See that supporters were banned from taking in pipes at the game against Fiji. Supposedly it would have given the Scots an "unfair advantage" akin to having 16 men on the pitch! So the pipers just stood outside the ground and played their hearts out anyway. ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

i seem to recall hampden officials saying NO to pipes as well, they said it was a fire hazard. but then they let supports with massive drums in anyway...

BooOOoOOoO!

Everyone is just jealous!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Bagpipes are fucking awful. Every fucking day I'd come out my flat in edinburgh to hear some tosspot blaring out some fucking awful tune that we've all heard a million times before and it's still shite, to some bloody yank tourist who thinks it's his culture. 
Fucking racket.

And I hate swing low and flower of scotland. They're both crap.

So there.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Move. I would.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Move. I would.


I did. I know live in London, and you still get knobs on oxford st playing the bagpipes.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

lol. ;D Must be really irritating to go 500 miles and still get it. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

They are following him.


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

> Is it just me or is anyone else embarassed Â to hear this chant?
> 
> I am an England supporter through and through, but 'why oh why oh why' must we endure a song that used to sung by slaves in the fields of our murky past, as if it is some sort of unofficial anthem?
> 
> How did it start? Â Why don't we just sing Cum By Jah (sic) if we want to provoke and alienate the British ***** population from the one sport at which we actually perform well at world level? Â Perhaps I am being over sensitive but it smacks of white middle class ignorance and arrogance. :-/


As a Scot's man, 
I MUST reply to this...

WHAT A FUCKING CHANT

how pathetic does it sound...
everytime I hear it I cringe so fuck knows how you English people feel. someone should really put a stop to it. 
I bet thats how all the violence starts at sports events. 
I can only imagine the argument...

foreigner: what the fucko are they singingo?
English person: are you taking the piss out of our beloved chant you fucking twat
foreigner: thats a chanto... hehehe
English person: i'll fucking twat you you ponce..
foreigner: if your fightingo is as good as your chanto then we have nothing to worry abouto.
English person: *TWAT* take that you knob...

And then it all goes a bit Pete Tong...

Anyway, It embarasses me and I'm in Scotland...
Change the chant (should start a campaign)...

Sno :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> As a Scot's man,


Hmm. So you belong to a Scot. Are you a slave or some sort of gimp?


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

leather clad gimp... :

:-*

Sno


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> leather clad gimp... :
> 
> :-*
> 
> Sno


 :-X


----------

